# Spindle Shaft?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the blade spindle shaft nut torque spec for a craftsman deck. I have the blade torque it is 45 to 55 ftlbs but i dont have the torque spec for the nut on top that holds the assembly, and pulley together..Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

........????.... Anyone got a guess?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As near as I can recall, it's 65-70 ftlbs.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I use a breaker bar/pipe wrench( hold back on the pulley) and tighten the heck out of it - use that method for blade installs too - never had one come apart yet....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I use a breaker bar/pipe wrench( hold back on the pulley) and tighten the heck out of it - use that method for blade installs too - never had one come apart yet....



Yeah the guy at the parts store told me to tighten it as tight as i could get it. I did, and the end snapped off..I guess i need to lay off the wheaties for a little while.. I have not been able to find the proper torque spec for it anywhere including sears. I ask them, and they said (duh im not sure) so i dont want to over, or under tighten the other new ones.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> As near as I can recall, it's 65-70 ftlbs.



I tried 80ft lbs, and it still had some play in it..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tighten within reason- i usually step tighten - up to a point- check it, lil more n check it and a lil extra for good mesure.

Sometimes the lock washer will screw up the tightening process - give a false sense of a proper tightening.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Tighten within reason- i usually step tighten - up to a point- check it, lil more n check it and a lil extra for good mesure.
> 
> Sometimes the lock washer will screw up the tightening process - give a false sense of a proper tightening.



I got another complete deck today for $50.00 i had to drive 183 miles to pick it up. I went on sears to compare, and a bare deck, and all the parts would cost $1112.00 to buy plus shipping so it was well worth the drive. It only took $28 in gas to go there, and back. I will try the step torque process i have done it for years on vehicles so its worth a shot. I just dont want to break another spindle they are not that high but it takes a week to get a new one..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its like when we were up at my folks - pop likes to go to the local recycle place every saturday - so one time i went, i scoped around and saw a bunch of stuff out they were selling - one was a perfectly good mower deck, complete - we bot it for $10.

After looking at it, im thinking its for a craftsman possibly - but can be modded to fit one of his MTD's .

Good thing about 2 decks is now youll always have a spare deck - run one, check out the spare deck, come time for maintence, just swap the one over and go over the other deck. 

My parents neighbor actually had like 3 decks for his Cub Cadet - hed just swap em out when he changed the oil.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Its like when we were up at my folks - pop likes to go to the local recycle place every saturday - so one time i went, i scoped around and saw a bunch of stuff out they were selling - one was a perfectly good mower deck, complete - we bot it for $10.
> 
> After looking at it, im thinking its for a craftsman possibly - but can be modded to fit one of his MTD's .
> 
> ...



Yep, and surplus parts are always good.. I got this from a guy on CL from Bon Aqua Tn it needs one of the lift arm mounts welded back on but it was complete. I think he said his son clipped a tree trunk, and broke the mount off. He had the extended warranty so he got a complete new deck.


----------

